# Kinh phí để sắm bộ đồ thờ cúng chuẩn Bát Tràng bao nhiêu?



## gomsubaokhanh (1/11/21)

Gốm sứ Bát Tràng từ lâu vẫn luôn chiếm được cảm tình của người tiêu dùng với chất lượng và vẻ đẹp truyền thống được lồng ghép trong đó. Nếu bạn đang có ý định thay mới bộ đồ thờ gia tiên, những bộ đồ thờ Bát Tràng cao cấp dưới đây là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo.


Đồ thờ Bát Tràng cao cấp là gì?
“Con người có tổ có tông

Như cây có cội như sông có nguồn.”

Câu nói từ bao đời nay xuất phát từ đức tính uống nước nhớ nguồn của con dân Việt Nam bao đời nay. Việc thờ cúng tổ tiên cũng chính để thể hiện lòng hiếu kính, biết ơn của con cháu tới công ơn của thế hệ ông bà tiên tổ.

Trong văn hóa người Việt, tín ngưỡng thờ cúng dường như đã in sâu và trở thành một điều không thể thiếu hầu hết mọi gia đình. Tín ngưỡng ngày càng đặc biệt hơn nhất là trong những dịp lễ Tết quan trọng.





Bộ đồ thờ Bát Tràng cao cấp được làm thành bộ với đủ các vật phẩm đi kèm với nhau. Họa tiết hoa văn, kích thước của bộ thờ Bát Tràng thường đồng bộ với nhau.

Hơn thế, điểm đặc biệt của bộ đồ thờ cao cấp Bát Tràng là quá trình làm ra nó hết sức công phu. Toàn bộ đều được tác tạo và vẽ thủ công do những người thợ gốm Bát Tràng dày dặn kinh nghiệm.

Bộ đồ thờ Bát Tràng cao cấp gồm những gì?
Bộ đồ thờ cao cấp được cấu tạo từ nhiều các vật phẩm khác nhau. Cùng xem bộ thờ Bát Tràng gồm những món gì nhé.

Bát hương: là một trong những vật phẩm quan trọng trong bộ đồ thờ, đại diện cho tín ngưỡng thờ cúng của người Việt. Bát hương được coi như sợi dây kết nối, để con cháu thể hiện sự biết ơn và những lời khấn xin tốt đẹp.

Mâm bồng: có tác dụng dâng hoa quả, bánh trái, tiền mã trên bàn thờ, bày tỏ sự hiếu thảo của cháu con. Một bàn thờ có thể có nhiều mâm bồng.

Bộ kỷ chén: gồm kỷ và chén, thường có 3 hoặc 5 chén trong bộ kỷ chén dùng để nước hoặc rượu. Nếu là 3 chén, tức tượng trưng cho 3 ngôi: thần linh, gia tiên, bà cô ông mãnh. Nếu là 5 chén, tức 3 chén giữa cho thần linh, hai bên là bà cô ông mãnh và gia tiên.

Chóe cúng: có ý nghĩa mong muốn sự no đủ, viên mãn cho gia đình. Chóe có hình gần giống chiếc khạp đựng gạo thu nhỏ. Chóe dùng để đựng gạo, nược hoặc muối trên ban thờ.

Ống cắm hương: đúng như tên gọi, ống cắm hương dùng để đựng hương trên bàn thờ. Lưu giữ nén hương đại diện cho việc lưu giữ, gửi gắm lòng thành tới bậc tổ tiên đã khuất.

Bộ tam sự/ ngũ sự: gốm lư hương, đôi hạc ngự long quy và đôi chân nến. Đây là những vật dụng thường có trong bộ đồ thờ cao cấp và cũng không bắt buộc như bát hương.

Một số vật phẩm khác: bộ bát cúng cơm, lọ cắm hoa, đôi lộc bình…

>>> Xem thêm: Bộ đồ thờ Bát Tràng cao cấp đầy đủ giá bao nhiêu?


----------

